# This PSU fit this case?



## xdandamann (Jun 9, 2011)

Current case being used is: Newegg.com - LOGISYS Computer Area 51 CS51WBK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case 480W Power Supply

My stock PSU is 3.25 x 6 x 5.5 (H x W x D), which is the same one in the case picture.

This is the PSU I want to buy: Cool Power Gamer Series CP-G880 880W 20+4-pin Blue LED Fan ATX Power Supply w/SATA, PCIe & Dual 12V Rails (Black) Cool Power CP-G880

Which that PSU is 3.4 x 5.9 x 5.5-inches (H x W x D)


Thanks in advance ray:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The PSU will fit however I would seriously suggest not using that PSU.

I would suggest using a quality PSU.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes it will fit, though it is barely a step up from a door stop. You risk turning your computer into one by using it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

The Psu in the case you are buying is better quality than the one you want to add, but most likely insufficient for your needs.
Tell us your system hardware.


----------



## xdandamann (Jun 9, 2011)

my computer specs:

Motherboard: ASRock K10N78

Processor: AMD Athlon X2 250 3.0ghz

RAM: 8gb

Video card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT

O/S: windows 7 ultimate 64bit

I have already been told my psu is under powered so I'm looking to upgrade.


----------



## xdandamann (Jun 9, 2011)

I should also mention I am looking to upgrade my video card as well... and my price range for both the PSU and new card is $200 min to $250 max. I know there is another section of the forums for video card but any info on both hardware I need would be appreciated.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series CMPSU-650TX  $90

HIS H685F1GD Radeon HD 6850 1GB  $160


----------



## xdandamann (Jun 9, 2011)

I ordered both parts from new egg for $242 and they included two games. Thanks for all your help, with out it i wouldn't have known which parts to buy on my budget. ray:


----------

